# Cafelat Robot Barista has landed



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

DTP has gone, green robot barista from Paul Pratt at Cafelat, matching towel (mildredm) and spare bits has landed.

Been ill recently and had kids off to look after as well, so looking forward to start using the robot from tomorrow.

View attachment IMG_20201109_141029_compress90.jpg


----------



## Sodamelon (Nov 8, 2020)

😍 and hope you're well soon!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

WDT tool addition.

Made from pipe cleaners and the coke from a tequila bottle.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Always loved the look of the Robot, just need to take my brave pill and get one.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Once you've got a hang of it would love to hear what you think and how easy its been to pull some decent shots


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

GengisKhan said:


> Once you've got a hang of it would love to hear what you think and how easy its been to pull some decent shots


 It is very easy!

See here also

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55197-long-term-reviews-of-flair-or-cafelat/?do=embed

https://www.home-barista.com/levers/cafelat-robot-user-experience-t54550.html


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Thanks for those will have a read


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

GengisKhan said:


> Thanks for those will have a read


 Short review: love it.

Don't bother with light roast. You need a boiler. A flair Pro 2 might do better but would require all that preheat work, and I can't help but wonder if you'd not be happier just brewing a filter roast as a filter.

For espresso roast coffee, it's so easy I almost feel like I'm cheating. The gauge is a must have as I like to know what's going on - make sure you hit that 7-9 bar range. No preheat needed at all, I pour into a cold basket after puck prep, mount, add cup and scales and press.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

@Morningfuel largely agree, but I have not had any issues with light roasts personally.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Morningfuel said:


> Short review: love it.
> 
> Don't bother with light roast. You need a boiler. A flair Pro 2 might do better but would require all that preheat work, and I can't help but wonder if you'd not be happier just brewing a filter roast as a filter.
> 
> For espresso roast coffee, it's so easy I almost feel like I'm cheating. The gauge is a must have as I like to know what's going on - make sure you hit that 7-9 bar range. No preheat needed at all, I pour into a cold basket after puck prep, mount, add cup and scales and press.


 Thanks for the write up, it sounds like it could fit my requirements perfectly.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

matted said:


> @Morningfuel largely agree, but I have not had any issues with light roasts personally.


 What grinder are you guys using with it?


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

GengisKhan said:


> What grinder are you guys using with it?


 Aergrind


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

matted said:


> Aergrind


 thanks, i'll check it out


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

GengisKhan said:


> thanks, i'll check it out


 choosing an espresso capable grinder depends on a few things and specific to you. budget (this is pretty key one), space, whether you want to mix up with filter and so on.

recommend a good read of the threads in the grinder section

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/12-grinders-machines-accessories/


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

matted said:


> choosing an espresso capable grinder depends on a few things and specific to you. budget (this is pretty key one), space, whether you want to mix up with filter and so on.
> 
> recommend a good read of the threads in the grinder section
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/12-grinders-machines-accessories/


 Thanks mate, I was thinking a little hand grinder and then you enter another rabbit hole of options.


----------

